# Grafenwohr Area



## TheUnit (Oct 11, 2005)

Wondering what the riding availability and quality in the Grafenwohr area? Singletrack, doubletrack, rocks, etc.. I have seen the MWR race schedule for 08 and the race in Grafenwohr, so are there other local races in the area, any cyclocross opportunities? And one last inquiry on bike shops, availability of parts, and how easily would it be to buy a Colnago C50?

Thanks


----------



## fritzn (Sep 29, 2004)

for shops: check out the nearby city of nürnberg (nuremberg), there are some decent shops.
don´t know about colnago, though. at the time I was living there I didn´t have a interest in road bikes. 
check out the german forum and post there (region frankenland,...) , most people know english language:
www.mtb-news.de/forum

have fun!


----------



## Sighsmatrs (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey there,

Don't know if you're still around, but I've been finding great technical singletrack and fun flow in the Graf / Weiden area for the last few years. Anyone interested in riding around here, just let me know.

[email protected]


----------

